# What TV show are you watching?



## Ariel (Jun 13, 2014)

I don't watch regular TV.  I watch shows on Netflix or DVD.  So, I was wondering what are you watching?

Currently I'm watching Downton Abbey (I'm on season 3 so no spoilers, please!) and Stargate SG:1.


----------



## Bruno Spatola (Jun 13, 2014)

Right now, _Fargo_. Loving it. Martin Freeman has become such a great actor, and Billy Bob Thornton is frightening. No Anton Chigurh -- more his clever little brother -- but he _is_ frightening. Heaps of character in the show, and the weather is a character of itself. 

New series of _24_ (in London). It's been okay. Stephen Fry has been surprisingly good. Kiefer's lost his swagger, but the show's just . . . okay.

That's about it.


----------



## Bishop (Jun 13, 2014)

There are TV shows that aren't Star Trek?

Kidding of course  My wife and I just finished all of "Friends" and I watch Star Trek eternally. I'm currently on my second run through of "Star Trek: Voyager" and loving it. Stargate is actually on my list too.


----------



## Pidgeon84 (Jun 13, 2014)

Omg, what aren't I watching. Orange is the New Black, House of Cards, Original Star Trek, Breaking Bad, Supernatural, Doctor Who (for the second time lol), I've been going through all the nerdist podcasts (not a tv show but it certainly takes up time like a tv show), I'm going to try out firefly eventually. 

It's all just getting mashed together at this point. I just watch all this and I see meth cookers doing business in an all women's prison that's space but politicians are trying to put a stop to it. Oh and Captain Kirk is giving the sex talk to kids with mind powers.


----------



## Ariel (Jun 13, 2014)

Pidgeon84 said:


> Omg, what aren't I watching. Orange is the New Black, House of Cards, Original Star Trek, Breaking Bad, Supernatural, Doctor Who (for the second time lol), I've been going through all the nerdist podcasts (not a tv show but it certainly takes up time like a tv show), I'm going to try out firefly eventually.
> 
> It's all just getting mashed together at this point. I just watch all this and I see meth cookers doing business in an all women's prison that's space but politicians are trying to put a stop to it. Oh and Captain Kirk is giving the sex talk to kids with mind powers.



Push "Firefly" to the front of your queue.  You can watch that in half a day.  It's worth it.

I was watching "Orange is the New Black."  We stopped Netflix because we're not technically online at the moment.


----------



## Pidgeon84 (Jun 13, 2014)

amsawtell said:


> Push "Firefly" to the front of your queue.  You can watch that in half a day.  It's worth it.
> 
> I was watching "Orange is the New Black."  We stopped Netflix because we're not technically online at the moment.



I am not capable of pushing anything past OITNB right now. It's just too good.


----------



## Bishop (Jun 13, 2014)

Pidgeon84 said:


> I'm going to try out firefly eventually.



You haven't seen Firefly yet? 

Next you're going to tell me you've never seen a sunrise, or smelled freshly cut grass. YOU'RE MISSING THE BEST PART OF LIFE!



amsawtell said:


> Push "Firefly" to the front of your queue.  You can watch that in half a day.  It's worth it.



Yes. Do this. Do this now.



Pidgeon84 said:


> I am not capable of pushing anything past OITNB right now. It's just too good.



No! What insanity are you speaking? Firefly is far, far better than anything on Netflix aside from two of the three Star Treks! 

*heeee huuuuu heeee huuu* Okay, I'm good again. But seriously. Firefly's good.


----------



## Pidgeon84 (Jun 13, 2014)

Bishop said:


> You haven't seen Firefly yet?
> 
> Next you're going to tell me you've never seen a sunrise, or smelled freshly cut grass. YOU'RE MISSING THE BEST PART OF LIFE!
> 
> ...



Lmao actually this will be the second time I try firefly. I tried the first episode once and for whatever reason couldn't get through it. OITNB is literally one the most gripping shows I've ever watched. It's great at everything it does. It's hilarious, it's heartbreaking, it's just brilliant!


----------



## Bishop (Jun 13, 2014)

Pidgeon84 said:


> Lmao actually this will be the second time I try firefly. I tried the first episode once and for whatever reason couldn't get through it. OITNB is literally one the most gripping shows I've ever watched. It's great at everything it does. It's hilarious, it's heartbreaking, it's just brilliant!



I can't get into OITNB. Then again, most TV dramas that everyone loves put me to sleep.


----------



## Bruno Spatola (Jun 13, 2014)

The first episode of _Firefly_ is weak -- or maybe it was the pilot -- but the rest is _perfect._ I don't get _OitNB, _but it looks well made.


----------



## Pidgeon84 (Jun 13, 2014)

OITNB isn't particularly unpredictable, but manages to hook me in on such a deep emotional level. The characters are just so god damn relatable. The back stories especially. There are 2 or 3 back stories that just made me bawl like a baby.


----------



## Bishop (Jun 13, 2014)

Bruno Spatola said:


> The first episode of _Firefly_ is weak -- or maybe it was the pilot -- but the rest is _perfect._



I would agree, episode 1 is just "okay" and not much more than your average sci-fi gunslinger with a few funny quirks thrown in, but that show REALLY hits is stride right after that and becomes so damned entertaining. Joss Whedon really knows how to make and write for an ensemble cast.


----------



## Bruno Spatola (Jun 13, 2014)

Bishop said:


> I would agree, episode 1 is just "okay" and not much more than your average sci-fi gunslinger with a few funny quirks thrown in, but that show REALLY hits is stride right after that and becomes so damned entertaining. Joss Whedon really knows how to make and write for an ensemble cast.



Oh yeah, I totally agree. _Buffy_ was the same: weak to begin with, and then classic episode followed by classic episode, right until the finale. Both shows are a wonderful lesson in character building and humorous writing. I feel he's lost his edge, but that's a hell of a CV.


----------



## coraelise (Jun 13, 2014)

OITNB and Three Kingdoms!


----------



## Ariel (Jun 13, 2014)

I'm not sure he lost his edge--"Dr. Horrible's Sing-Along Blog" was fairly brilliant.  It's a few years old now but it is still newer than Firefly and Buffy.

It seems to me that after what the studio did to Firefly that Whedon has been playing it safe.  He's not giving them anything brilliant simply because he's afraid it'll get bombed in the way of Firefly.


----------



## Pidgeon84 (Jun 13, 2014)

amsawtell said:


> I'm not sure he lost his edge--"Dr. Horrible's Sing-Along Blog" was fairly brilliant.  It's a few years old now but it is still newer than Firefly and Buffy.
> 
> It seems to me that after what the studio did to Firefly that Whedon has been playing it safe.  He's not giving them anything brilliant simply because he's afraid it'll get bombed in the way of Firefly.



The great thing about Dr. Horrible was it was really just tiny crew of people. It was during the writer strike so its just really the rawest version of that kind of thing you could ever get.


----------



## Bruno Spatola (Jun 13, 2014)

I can't stand Neil Patrick Harris, so I won't comment on that because my judgement is clouded.

 I found _Dollhouse, The Cabin in the Woods, and The Avengers_ forced, and very hard to enjoy. They're just in a different league to his more well realized works, for me.

_Serenity_ is the last thing of his I loved.


----------



## Pidgeon84 (Jun 13, 2014)

Bruno Spatola said:


> I can't stand Neil Patrick Harris, so I won't comment on that because my judgement is clouded.


----------



## Ariel (Jun 13, 2014)

I don't like Neil Patrick Harris as a womanizer--though he does it well.  I enjoyed the nuances of Dr. Horrible.


----------



## Pidgeon84 (Jun 13, 2014)

amsawtell said:


> I don't like Neil Patrick Harris as a womanizer--though he does it well.  I enjoyed the nuances of Dr. Horrible.



lol I always thought that was super ironic that 2 of his most famous characters are total womanizers.


----------



## kilroy214 (Jun 14, 2014)

Lady and I are burning through Stargate SG1 currently, she's never seen it before. I generally like to get shows on dvd, and there's enough second hand media stores in town to keep us on our toes. We just finished watching Justified, which might be my new favorite show. I'm keeping a lookout for seasons of The Wire, I absolutely loved that show, but even used they don't come cheap.


----------



## midnightpoet (Jun 14, 2014)

Justified
Foyle's War
Big Bang Theory
Jeopardy

A lot of series to me quickly become repetitive, especially cop shows and action/adventure.  I spend more time on the web than I do TV shows.


----------



## Pandora (Jun 14, 2014)

Summertime shows now, Big Brother we will follow if the crew is good. Rookie Blue starting up soon. I like Motive, a different take on whodunit's. You know who the killer and victim is and must guess the motive. That one is trickier than most. I like the summer dance show, we follow it some after the top 20 are picked. The DVR is our friend . . . ha! Tape, then we get maybe an hour and a half each night to pick something to watch before we fall asleep in our 'UP' chairs. :tranquillity:


----------



## Pidgeon84 (Jun 14, 2014)

Pandora said:


> Summertime shows now, Big Brother we will follow if the crew is good. Rookie Blue starting up soon. I like Motive, a different take on whodunit's. You know who the killer and victim is and must guess the motive. That one is trickier than most. I like the summer dance show, we follow it some after the top 20 are picked. The DVR is our friend . . . ha! Tape, then we get maybe an hour and a half each night to pick something to watch before we fall asleep in our 'UP' chairs. :tranquillity:



See, I can't do network tv. I think the only show I've liked off network is How I Met Your Mother.


----------



## Pandora (Jun 16, 2014)

Pidgeon84 said:


> See, I can't do network tv. I think the only show I've liked off network is How I Met Your Mother.


Neil Patrick Harris rocks everything he does, his TV show, movies, awards show. I'm a Harold and Kumar fan . . . lol.

Yes we grew up with TV primetime it sees simpler, intense things can really get to me. HBO might be too real for me. :friendly_wink:


----------



## Sunrise (Jun 17, 2014)

mostly i don't like tube but i like any CSI series,
house,Kyle xy ,the good wife


----------



## Gumby (Jun 17, 2014)

Any shows based on Sherlock Holmes, I love. I'm hooked on Sherlock, the BBC series, they can't come fast enough for me, as I blow through them on Netflix in no time at all.


----------



## Bruno Spatola (Jun 17, 2014)

Gumby said:


> Any shows based on Sherlock Holmes, I love. I'm hooked on Sherlock, the BBC series, they can't come fast enough for me, as I blow through them on Netflix in no time at all.



Benedict Cumberbatch and Martin Freeman are my favourite duo on TV right now. The ITV Sherlock series from the '80s are fantastic, too. Jeremy Brett is simply stunning as Holmes. 

House of Cards, Fargo, and Sherlock have been the best shows in a long time, for me.


----------



## Pidgeon84 (Jun 17, 2014)

Gumby said:


> Any shows based on Sherlock Holmes, I love. I'm hooked on Sherlock, the BBC series, they can't come fast enough for me, as I blow through them on Netflix in no time at all.



I wanted to like Moffat's Sherlock. I really wanted to. Just doesn't hold my interest though.


----------



## popsprocket (Jun 17, 2014)

Right now I'm making my way through _The Musketeers_, a British show which aired at the end of last year/start of this year.

It's not great on the level of the best TV shows that have been turned out in recent years, but holy crap is it fun to watch. It takes itself just the right amount of serious. Fight choreography and costuming/set design is also really well done. I can't speak as to their accuracy for the time period, but they're really well done either way.


----------



## Bruno Spatola (Jun 17, 2014)

My idiot friend calls _Stargate SG-1,_ "Stargate Stargate One." 

Well, I say _friend_, I mean "mother". _Well_, I say "mother"...

Okay, it's me, but that title is annoying.


----------



## ShadowVafel (Jun 17, 2014)

i can honestly say i dont watch TV anymore, i just turn it on some times for background noises.
Im a huge Game of Thrones fan, and used to watch HIMYM fanaticly...was pretty dissapointed at the ending...such a build up to such a lousy finale


----------



## Pandora (Jun 18, 2014)

24!


----------



## Bishop (Jun 18, 2014)

Star Trek Voyager, and still loving it. I'm in the middle of season 4, and it just gets better from here.


----------



## Paulbee (Jun 18, 2014)

Very much a 'Sweeney' fan. Hate soap operas, reality(?) shows, game shows. NCIS is pretty good too, Last of the Summer Wine, I don't live that far from Holmfirth. Most of the vampire type series are too formulaic for my liking. Best comedy was 'Spitting Image' which was taken off air about 1998.


----------



## Pidgeon84 (Jun 18, 2014)

Sword Art Online. I'm not an anime person by any means but I really like this show.


----------



## Phoenix Raven (Jun 19, 2014)

I just finished watching season 2 of Orange is the new Black on Netflix. It was amazing. Just as good as season 1. When I first heard of the show I expected some really bad sitcom version of Caged Heat. LOL. I'm glad that was not the case. It's really cleaver and funny. 

I also started watching Believe only to feel disappointed by NBC for canceling it. Believe was a great show, but it fell a little short on ratings, but it was on the same time slot as Family Guy. You can't run a new show that's all deep along side Family Guy. Not in America anyway. I also thing networks should start to measure shows that are watched on Hulu Plus. since shows like Believe air on Hulu the day after it airs on TV. I'm sure Believe would have lasted longer had it been put in any other time slot. I kinda wish Netflix would pick it up. They proved with OITNB that they can crank out quality TV.


----------



## Folcro (Jun 19, 2014)

I spent my last few night shifts watching Sanford & Son on my smartphone. That show is like wine (from El Segundo).


----------



## Virye Lerbern (Jun 22, 2014)

Just got through watching 'Another' (an anime series). Currently in search of another series then again I have watched scenes from 'Orange is the New Black' and I must say, it's really interesting. Kinda sucks you in each time I catch it on.


----------



## Pandora (Jun 24, 2014)

Started new this week, _The Lost Ship,  _​The Mr. and I love ship shows . . . looks good :eagerness:


[video=youtube_share;4gZ6bpIjeLs]http://youtu.be/4gZ6bpIjeLs[/video]


----------



## escorial (Jun 24, 2014)

watching a soap opera called the world cup and tonights episode is the last one..sorry for moaning peeps.


----------



## helium (Jun 26, 2014)

Funny show called Clarence. You can find it online


----------



## Bruno Spatola (Jun 26, 2014)

They should rename _Game of Thrones_ to 'Nipples and Dragons.'

It'd double the viewing figures I tell ya. _Double._


----------



## Ariel (Jun 26, 2014)

It'd be an accurate description, too.  I read the books because I was tired of the constant "what happens next?"  For something with so much action it can be quite boring and there are so few truly likeable characters--everyone has an agenda and none are altruistic.


----------



## Deafmute (Jun 27, 2014)

hmm lets see, Walking Dead pretty well tops my list right now, though its on hiatus, aside from that I flip through a lot of anime, and i can't convince my wife reality shows are the dirge of the earth. Star trek is always fun to watch. Big bang theory, family guy, etc... all good for some mindless relaxation.


----------



## Greimour (Jun 27, 2014)

I don't really watch TV that often so watching a series is really something rare for me.

When there is a book in front of me and I start reading it - I have to continue until either the book ends or the story dries up to the point I can't physically force myself to read on. 

When I am watching a film, I can't so much as go for a pee until the break is on or the film ends.

When I am watching a series... I can't wait a week for the next episode - or sometimes even a day... as a result, I wait for the series to end (or at least the season) and then watch the full thing in a marathon type deal. Game of Thrones I cheated - I watched all of season 4 the day before the finale... ^_^

I do however watch a few Animes on occasion. It started when my youngest brother still wanted cartoon channels on... I wanted to find something that would keep him interested enough not to go crying to mummy whilst interesting me enough not to strop around the house bored. Eventually, I found a few shows based on Mangas (I didn't really know much about manga's back then) over time I found a mild fascination for some of them and now, years later, I am still watching some of them.

My response however, is primarily due to the comment of 'Nipples and Dragons'
Spartacus (and follow on series, Spartacus - Blood and Sand) was way worse than Game of Thrones... Swap dragons for fighting, blood and gore... and you have it.
'Nipples and Fighting'


----------



## Pandora (Jun 27, 2014)

Watched the start of Big Brother we taped the other night. I hope Devon can stay around he seems great.


Did I say that? uh oh. I don't know about him really, I want to like him, he wants to be honest which the BB house is not. I sort of feel sorry for him now.


----------



## Ariel (Jul 5, 2014)

We finished watching "Stargate: SG-1," and I caught up on "Downton Abbey."  We're going to start watching "Stargate: Atlantis."


----------



## popsprocket (Jul 6, 2014)

Watching Firefly again. It's still as shiny as the first time I watched it.


----------



## bazz cargo (Jul 6, 2014)

*Taps microphone* Hello? Is this thing working?

Hrm hrm, if you are watching TV then you are wasting valuable writing time.

I'm currently sleeping through a box set of B5.


----------



## Gofa (Jul 6, 2014)

Longmire


----------



## Kevin (Jul 6, 2014)

B5, B5? B5?...Bismark, battleship, beatles, battlestar...Battlestar? Bertha, Barthalomew, Bartlby, Bethesda...


----------



## InstituteMan (Jul 6, 2014)

I watch soccer on television and listen to baseball on the radio . . . that's about all the broadcastish media I affirmatively consume. My kids like Master Chef, which I watch with them, kind of; it is just so contrived as to be painful sometimes. The kids are also streaming this Once Upon a Time show constantly in the background these days (a friend turned them on to it), and all I can really say about it is that Snow White is hot.


----------



## ppsage (Jul 6, 2014)

Watching Time Team on youtube. And listen to the Tigers radio broadcasts on MLB audio.


----------



## Bruno Spatola (Jul 6, 2014)

Time Team is fantastic.


----------



## Neith (Jul 8, 2014)

Just finished _Orange is the New Black _season 2 (binge watched it, actually, and now I'm sad I won't see what happens for another year!). Anyone seen _Hemlock Grove _and if so, is it worth it? The image of the wolf's mouth with a hand coming out intrigues me (as does the synopsis), but I'm worried it'll be one of those tweeny type shows full of supernatural pretty people staring at each other longingly.


----------



## escorial (Jul 8, 2014)

kojak


----------



## Schrody (Jul 9, 2014)

Bob's Burgers and TBBT.


----------



## Pidgeon84 (Jul 9, 2014)

Red vs. Blue is no Netflix, so that!


----------



## Riptide (Jul 9, 2014)

Covert Affairs all the way! Woot Woot! Almost caught up. And also Big Brother.


----------



## Bruno Spatola (Jul 9, 2014)

Watching a documentary about M.R. James, one of my favourite horror writers, hosted by Mark Gatiss.

[video=youtube;JOGZ4WQT2vg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JOGZ4WQT2vg[/video]


----------



## Schrody (Jul 9, 2014)

Wait, he's a ghost writer or writes about ghosts? :-s


----------



## amelhope (Jul 9, 2014)

pretty little liars saison 5


----------



## khearstynne (Jul 9, 2014)

Neith, I watched the first season of Hemlock Grove awhile back and really enjoyed it. I'm not usually one for vampire and/or werewolf shows or movies *cough cough Twilight cough*... So yeah, it's pretty good. Also, Amelhope, I love Pretty Little Liars! Guilty pleasure of mine. Recently finished catching up on Bates Motel, and now I've been watching some older stuff like Twilight Zone and Alfred Hitchcock Presents.


----------



## Bruno Spatola (Jul 11, 2014)

I'm watching The Ray Bradbury Theater!


----------



## escorial (Jul 11, 2014)

Family Guy


----------



## popsprocket (Aug 1, 2014)

Watching _You're The Worst _which is currently airing. The script is witty and funny and the casting is basically perfect. I didn't know that anyone was still capable of producing actually funny comedy shows anymore.


----------



## E. Zamora (Aug 1, 2014)

At the moment, I'm watching _Ancient Aliens_. One the funniest shows on T.V.


----------



## bravery101 (Aug 1, 2014)

Watching several, actually. Started on The Glades, and didn't really get hooked... I still watch it a little. I'm fully watching Numb3rs (awesome show!) and Flashpoint (riveting and well done from episode one!). Recently finished Dexter and loved Leverage... Want to watch Gang Related and Criminal Minds, but I only have Netflix... so, that's that.

So, I'm watching Numb3rs and Flashpoint!


----------



## Guy Faukes (Aug 1, 2014)

just finished rewatching Firefly and tried to watch True Blood. It was good until it got all dramatic and sappy.


----------



## JimJanuary (Aug 10, 2014)

Rewatching _Scrubs _for like the 5th time through and I just started _The Wire _​a few weeks back


----------



## escorial (Aug 10, 2014)

columbo


----------



## E. Zamora (Aug 10, 2014)

_Orange is the New Black._ Pretty entertaining, but it reminds me of Grey's Anatomy in a prison setting. It's pretty hard to get behind main characters who are so whiny and self-centered. Also, most of the women in the prison seem to be there because they just got caught up in something and made one mistake. Even the most ruthless murder committed is depicted as having been justifiable on some level. So the only _real_ bad guys are the people running the prison. Considering all that, it's hard to overlook some of the more implausible aspects of it. Even so, we'll keep watching it to see what happens. It's good enough for that. So far, anyway.


----------



## patskywriter (Aug 10, 2014)

When I'm not listening to NPR (National Public Radio), I have the TV on while I'm working at my computer. Usually I'm "watching" shows like Doctor Who, Sarah Jane Adventures, Holly's Heroes … fun, lightweight stuff. And I often "watch" the news on Al Jazeera, CNN, FSTV, SkyNews, and local stories on WRAL-Raleigh NC. When my friend is over, he insists on watching silly kung-fu movies, all of which use either of these two plots: 1) lone fighter avenges the murder of his teacher or 2) bad guys lie in wait to steal valuables that are being transported on a lonely, barren road in ancient, rural China.


----------



## InstituteMan (Aug 10, 2014)

E. Zamora said:


> At the moment, I'm watching _Ancient Aliens_. One the funniest shows on T.V.



Ancient Aliens isn't just one of the funniest shows on TV, it is one of the most important shows in the history of television. The sheer density of crazy within a single episode has to be a high water mark for the unhinged arts.


----------



## E. Zamora (Aug 10, 2014)

InstituteMan said:


> Ancient Aliens isn't just one of the funniest shows onTV, it is one of the most important shows in the history of television. The sheer density of crazy within a single episode has to be a high water mark for the unhinged arts.



It's not just ancient aliens either. I only caught a minute or two of it on History, but apparently, Nikola Tesla had alien connections of some kind too.


----------



## InstituteMan (Aug 10, 2014)

E. Zamora said:


> It's not just ancient aliens either. I only caught a minute or two of it on History, but apparently, Nikola Tesla had alien connections of some kind too.



And Einstein! And Nazis, as it turns out. Among many other things, the show seriously stretches the definition of "ancient." :-D


----------



## Dallionz (Aug 10, 2014)

We are anxiously waiting for the new season of The Shield to begin!

We always watch Survivor, The Voice, and American Ninja Warrior. 

We finally got caught up on Survivor on Netflix so just need to watch last season on Amazon and then will be caught up for the new season of that this fall. 

Oh and we started Once Upon a Time on Netflix as well, what a great show! 

How can I forget Big Bang Theory?! Our favorite!


----------



## Krizzteena (Aug 13, 2014)

I am watching Revenge, Pretty Little Liars, and Haven.


----------



## Bruno Spatola (Aug 13, 2014)

Gaki no Tsukai (various shows). Nothing better than watching comedians get a massive smack on the ass by armed gimps. 

Hey, it's my guilty pleasure . . . don't judge.


----------



## No Cat No Cradle (Aug 13, 2014)

Orange is the New Black, a lot better than I thought it would be.


----------



## Pandora (Aug 13, 2014)

Finished up _Murder in the First_ last evening. I was glad it was a mind quest and conquer over the killer, played by Harry Potter villain Draco Malfoy, Tom Felton, all grown up and a good compelling actor. I was on edge thinking maybe violence to the lady detective so we were happy to celebratethe heroes out smarting the bad guy. It's a good series, one murder to solve start to finish per season. We'll take a look again next summer.


----------



## No Cat No Cradle (Aug 18, 2014)

I just watched The Time of the Doctor...I'll admit it, I cried a little...only because I paused it to prevent myself from crying a lot!


----------



## Pidgeon84 (Aug 18, 2014)

Red Vs. Blue


----------



## Pandora (Aug 22, 2014)

Saw the second episode to _Legends_ last evening. Deep undercover work with a twist. Good but Russians again, really?


----------



## Pidgeon84 (Aug 22, 2014)

No Cat No Cradle said:


> I just watched The Time of the Doctor...I'll admit it, I cried a little...only because I paused it to prevent myself from crying a lot!



I cried a lot during that episode. When Amy tells him "Goodnight, Raggedy Man, " I sobbed. It was terrible. I don't know if I'm ready for Capaldi!


----------



## TKent (Aug 22, 2014)

Hmmm.... The Bridge, Orange is the New Black, Game of Thrones (just got on the GOT train this last season, binged on 30 hours in 1 week to catch up on the first three seasons before season 4 started), The Strain, Justified, Houst of Cards, The Voice (no wisecracks...), Tonight Show with Jimmy Fallon (obsessively)


----------



## TKent (Aug 22, 2014)

Almost for got Black Mirror series from UK.  It is AWESOME. Each show is a standalone story about the dark side of technology.  15 million merits was one of my favorite.  Written by Charlie Brooker (love his writing).


----------



## escorial (Aug 22, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;0T9hyvei9js]http://youtu.be/0T9hyvei9js[/video]


----------



## Diatsu (Aug 22, 2014)

Watching house right now, although I have already seen the whole show once before, I decided I would re-watch it. God I love Gregory House.


----------



## anthonyjmcgirr (Aug 23, 2014)

Watching Gold Rush right now on the Discovery Channel


----------



## Ariel (Aug 23, 2014)

We've started watching "The Wire."  We dropped netflix for now so we're on just DVDs.


----------



## want2learn (Aug 24, 2014)

Currently watching new season of ANTM Cycle 21 , Switched at birth.

However generally I am more into C.I.A Black ops type of tv show such as:

Covert Affairs
Blacklist 
Arrow 
Graceland so forth


----------



## No Cat No Cradle (Sep 3, 2014)

Twilight Zone. I forgot how much I loved this show!

TO SERVE MAN!


----------



## popsprocket (Sep 3, 2014)

Peaky Blinders

A pretty great crime epic. The use of modern music for a post WW1 setting is really well done too.


----------



## Pandora (Sep 4, 2014)

Finished up Motive last evening, was hoping he'd kiss her. 

Looking forward to the lovely Gwen Stephani joining the Voice. Sat the last season out but will take a peek this time around. 

Thanks to her Maddie has her song, Saddleback Girl, ' she's our saddleback girl, she's our saddleback girl, been a few times round that block cause she's our saddleback girl' 

[video=youtube_share;Kgjkth6BRRY]http://youtu.be/Kgjkth6BRRY[/video]

every dog must have at least one song :eagerness:


----------

